

How do you get your startup noticed? - calbucci
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Getting-Noticed-How-do-you-fight-indifference-noise-738.aspx

======
matmann2001
Or you just create something that's worthwhile, unique, and noticeable.

~~~
rationalbeaver
Yes, just like all the other hackers...

------
cynusx
9 points on HN but the article redirects in chrome to a blank page.

~~~
calbucci
Works for me on Chrome, FF, IE.

~~~
cynusx
blank page occurred on W7 Chrome

